# Need Info!!!



## Red nose Drummer (Oct 5, 2012)

Has anybody ever heard of "Ironhead" bloodline??? If so, can you enlighten me on it & post pics of them if you have photos of said bloodline!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JMAN2013 (Jan 2, 2013)

*heres some*

carver/eli and jeep/redboy/bolio blood.:cheers:


----------

